# Newbie from Maryland



## Bass_man (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi All. Found this forum a few days ago as I'm looking for some solutions for a very shady lawn. My yard is almost an acre but a third of it is simply wild woods with a creek running through it. I don't bother with that area. Half my back yard is partly sunny but the other half is very very shady and that's the part I'm looking for advice on. Anyway, just a quick hello before I post about my problem area.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @Bass_man!


----------



## Bass_man (Sep 25, 2020)

Ware said:


> Welcome to TLF @Bass_man!


Thanks


----------

